# Doe trying to pee?



## Goat Lover 98 (Mar 25, 2012)

My doe keeps squatting like she's trying to pee, every couple minutes, but nothing comes out. She makes little noises that make me think she may be in pain. She freshened two weeks ago and is otherwise healthy. What could this be?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Bladder infection or urinary tract infection.


----------



## Goat Lover 98 (Mar 25, 2012)

Ok, and how would I treat that? Would BioMycin work?


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Is she still passing birthing gunk? She may be having mild contractions from that or some sort of uterine infection.

Can you get a smaple of her urine to a vet to be cultured to check for a UTI?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I would start with a temp...How dark is her pee when she does go? look to see how much fluids she is drinking..maybe offer a bucket of electros....if pee is very dark..even with some blood, then you may be dealing with UTI...as lottsagoats said...a simple urine test will tell you ...I have used Nuflor for this but read that SMZ-TMP (sulfamethoxazole and trimethoprim) 800/160 mg double strength tablets work good.. Dosage recommended was 2 tablets twice a day.


----------



## Goat Lover 98 (Mar 25, 2012)

@lottsagoats1 she is passing some gunk today, she's got a whitish string hanging out. And she doesn't seem to be doing the frequent peeing any more. Maybe that's all it was, some leftover birthing gunk? She's acting completely normal otherwise.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I would agree...as long as her temp is good and she is well I would do a watch and wait...


----------



## Goat Lover 98 (Mar 25, 2012)

Ok, thanks everyone!


----------

